# [5E] - Journey to Chult - a Tomb of Annihilation DM's Resource



## Terry Herc (Jul 2, 2017)

Excited for the September release of the Tomb of Annihilation? Curious about the Chult story line and what kinds of adventures you might have? Start getting those ideas flowing with Journey to Chult, a new DM's resource now available on the Dungeon Master's Guild.

From the product description:

_This package is designed to help you transport your players from the familiar setting of the Sword Coast to the ancient and dangerous island of Chult. It has been separated from Faerûn since the disastrous Spell Plague, and it has long had a culture and creatures different from the rest of Faerûn. Only you can bring Chult to life, and this package provides some of the tools to do so. Contained within these pages are 10 Trinkets, 10 Adventure Hooks, and 10 Quests._

Pay what you want! If you enjoy the product, please leave a comment or write a quick review.

Link here: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/215519/Journey-to-Chult

Thanks,

-Terry


----------

